# Am I Being Played??



## BayAreaETApp (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey guys, im an apprentice electrician for about 1 year and a half in the bay area California. I work for a small company and the boss cant pay his employees the way he should. Ive taken on 2 projects by myself, and did 1 service change. Im getting paid UNDER 19/hr. Does this seem fair to anybody? I'm currently working on a project now by myself that ive been assigned to. Its coming along great and my boss has no complaints. But im still getting paid very low. And he expects me to change out a panel here as well to a 42 breaker panel. If im getting paid very minimal, and i have to change out this panel, does it seem reasonable to ask for a raise before i change out the panel? Also, dont know if it matters but i also don't receive benefits or 401k here, neither can i afford outside medical if i want to get it. Can someone shed some light on this for me please? Am i being played or is this just "The Name Of The Game"?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

BayAreaETApp said:


> Hey guys, im an apprentice electrician for about 1 year and a half in the bay area California. I work for a small company and the boss cant pay his employees the way he should. Ive taken on 2 projects by myself, and did 1 service change. Im getting paid UNDER 19/hr. Does this seem fair to anybody? I'm currently working on a project now by myself that ive been assigned to. Its coming along great and my boss has no complaints. But im still getting paid very low. And he expects me to change out a panel here as well to a 42 breaker panel. If im getting paid very minimal, and i have to change out this panel, does it seem reasonable to ask for a raise before i change out the panel? Also, dont know if it matters but i also don't receive benefits or 401k here, neither can i afford outside medical if i want to get it. Can someone shed some light on this for me please? Am i being played or is this just "The Name Of The Game"?



How much do you feel you are entitled to?

Your boss is wrong to put you in charge of projects at this stage of apprenticeship
Now go sweep up that mess on the floor of the shop like a good apprentice and later we will talk about your money situation , like about two years from now.


----------



## BayAreaETApp (Sep 27, 2017)

Im good at what i do. I know im worth more. And if i need to change out this panel, i dont think i should until he gives me what im worth. I feel i should be compensated rightfully. I feel 22/hr would be reasonable. Thats motivation enough to keep my drive and do more. But i think im being played because he saves money keeping me at this wage.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

What is the going rate for a second year apprentice in your area? Union and non union.

Here every 1800 hrs you move up a term. That's aprox how many hours a full time guy would get in one year. but I've heard in some states you don't advance to second term until you go to school.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I am guessing your pay is ok, it's the lack of supervision and training that is of major concern here in my opinion. Apprentices generally feel they are doing more than their fair share and are underpaid, nothing new there at all....so are you still a first year? Where I am the first year rate is 50% which on average is 18/hr.

You may think you are doing good but if no one is there watching you or instructing you then how do you know for sure?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The DAS -- if you're in an acknowledged apprenticeship -- requires your employer to provide a benefits package that is HUGE.

This outlay is 'flat' -- that is -- it's the same for 1st day hires as for those at the end of their apprenticeship.

This has both employee and employer gagging.

New hires have no comprehension WRT the scale of their benefits package. All that they see is a dinky paycheck. 

$19 per hour evaporates at Bay Area rates.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Seems low since 1st year apprentice a IBEW after year and half make over that. In San Diego wages are lower than bay area but not by much:

http://www.sdett.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Wages_Inside.png


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Here is what bay area IBEW make:

http://www.ibew234.org/filemanager/UserFiles/File/CECW/CECWforCABayAreaJanuary2017.pdf

So if you get benefits it may be about right or low.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

What company do you work for? I live in the bay area too I'm currently looking for an apprenticeship I can help out!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I was doing what you are doing at one year for less than I thought I was worth and I turned out OK, others would say I am a F'wad. DO the work and look towards the future,\.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BayAreaETApp said:


> Hey guys, im an apprentice electrician for about 1 year and a half in the bay area California. I work for a small company and the boss cant pay his employees the way he should. Ive taken on 2 projects by myself, and did 1 service change. Im getting paid UNDER 19/hr. Does this seem fair to anybody? I'm currently working on a project now by myself that ive been assigned to. Its coming along great and my boss has no complaints. But im still getting paid very low. And he expects me to change out a panel here as well to a 42 breaker panel. If im getting paid very minimal, and i have to change out this panel, does it seem reasonable to ask for a raise before i change out the panel? Also, dont know if it matters but i also don't receive benefits or 401k here, neither can i afford outside medical if i want to get it. Can someone shed some light on this for me please? Am i being played or is this just "The Name Of The Game"?


You are an apprentice and are in the learning stages of your career.
Some guys chip concrete and work duct banks for years when they first get into the trade.
You are being setup on thinking jobs right out of the chute. Those skills will be with you for a lifetime. Just stay the course, learn what you can from every one you work for and when the time comes, you will need to move out to move up. 
With few exceptions, this is what we all have done.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you think your wages are low now, you'll love your first year contracting on your own. 

I don't know your area but the $18ish you allude to is way high for around here. Most ads I see around want to pay j-man $18-$24 w/ benefits. My apprentices start at $10/hour. 

If you can do panels and services correctly that's great but there's a bit more to it than branch circuit breaker sizing and a grounding bushing.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know relative COL figures btwn CA and MA but here 1st year would be $12-14/hr. Many struggle at that wage and if they have illegal vices they usually don't last.

you're really not doing anything complicated but you still should not be working by yourself. It's not fair to you. I went through it but I didn't demand anything.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't know if anyone else picked this up in the original post but I thought this kid was thinking of going on a one man strike for higher wages.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

It should be fairly easy to find out what the pay scale is in your area, no? So either you are being fairly compensated or you're not. If you're getting screwed, ask for more money. If he says no, move on. If you're as good as you say you are he'll either be aware of it and pay you more to keep you or he's an idiot and he'll let you walk. But for the love of God, don't refuse to work until you get a raise. If you're next potential employer calls your current employer for a reference and it gets out that you pulled a move like that, well, I wouldn't hire you. If you're going to walk, do it graciously with a good attitude.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I don't know if anyone else picked this up in the original post but I thought this kid was thinking of going on a one man strike for higher wages.


Yeah man "before I do this panel".....


----------

